# More Limits With Run N Gun



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

*Captain Fletcher Feldman* put his group of three on a solid trout bite yesterday morning, while wading in stiff east winds. The action continues to only get better as temperatures continue to heat up. Don't hesitate to get your trip on the books today! We have opening this Wednesday - Friday, and a few next week.

*Office: 979-476-5858
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com*


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I will never get used to the "just take 5" when it comes to dead fish pictures.


----------

